# looking for a nice golden



## chinatow's golden (Feb 27, 2010)

Dear all friends,

This is Donny from Chinatown Goldens, 
We are looking for one very nice boy or girl to show here. we are looking for him/her should have nice movement and like to showing always, If you have kind of that i am looking for and wants to sale pls contact me anytime. 
My email: [email protected]
*** ChinaTown Goldens ***

I really want to buy and let him enjoy the shows. hope getting support from your side.

Thank you 
god bless
Donny


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Donny,

It will be important for you to establish a relationship of trust with a breeder/ mentor, and have a good specific plan for making your dog happy and safe. It takes everyone a while to be trusted with a show puppy from a great breeder- sometimes a few years. Have you worked with goldens before? Do you know good breeders in China?


----------



## chinatow's golden (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, I know them since i breed goldens for 3 past years but i want to import new pedigree from oversea so i post here if some one have and interesting to sale to me, i am very happy to talk with them


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A breeder worthy of importing a dog will need to know you extremely well first. Pick one or two lines you admire, and then build a relationship of trust with the breeder.


----------

